# omg im sooooo excited!!



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

tonight as i was cleaning there cage and refilling food and water, and of course filling them in on every little detail..
i reached up and got to pet one of them!!!!!!
i dont know which one it was because i cant tell them apart, so i will just say her ok.
this is the first thread i have posted in this section so to make a long story short and get on to the good stuff let me just remind everyone i stated in the past i was scared of them.
but that is in the past i finally got the nerve up to reach up there tonight and pet one i tried both but he went "running" as fast as he could to the other side.
when i say reach up im meaning reach up on there little tree limb inside.
but anyways they were both sitting there watching me clean and they were being real quiet listening to me talking to them. so i thought to myself how bad can they bite 
so i reached up there and pet her and she sat there letting me!
i am so excited knowing my babys or at least one of them know i love them and wont hurt them. maybe she will let her b/f know sometime tonight that hey that woman that feeds us and talks to us daily isnt that bad let her know how much you love her and let her pet you to.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

aww thats good to hear!! It just gets better from here now!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great!!! your working through your fear  its the best feeling when they show you love and let you get close to them, things can only go up from here


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thats great!!! your working through your fear  its the best feeling when they show you love and let you get close to them, things can only go up from here


while looking at the birds just about 2 minutes ago, i think i can tell them apart now, but just want to make sure so here goes a ?
someone said that the females face is duller then the males is that right?
so the boys color would be more dominant? if thats correct then the one that let me pet him tonight would be the boy not the girl. 
as stated above i was calling him a her when he really is a she lol.
while i was beside them trying to notice differences i put my finger inside and the bites feel like nibbles, they dont hurt a bit!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats- keep working with them.  The sig pic you have is a male. And yes, females have duller faces *see my pic*. They really don't bite unless they have been through it and back-even the tamest tiel will do this thing called a fake bite (esspecially girls)they pretend to launch at you to bite but when they reach your finger they nibble (tiel kiss). Ignore that and you'll win them over in no time-they LOVE head scritches.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

when sexing them keep in mind I belive you said they were about 3 months so they haven't gone through there first molt yet so it might be to early to tell what they are but yes the male of the grey will get a yellow face where as the female will be duller some people also go by beahaviour usually if the tiel is vocal as in chattering whistling its a male females tend to be quieter.
They like to nibble ALOT I was just lying down in bed with Ollie and he was nibbliing all over my face...LOL he loves to kiss his mommy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's such exciting news!!! Things will just get better from here, and your confidence will grow.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ahh this is awesome, I'm so happy for ya - - See I told ya their bites don't hurt all that bad  ( and i was comparing mine to our quaker parrot LOL) 


My son actually named his Tiel Nibbles beause she loves to nibble his shirt colar, and hair 

They're a joy to be around the 4 females are in the living room ( Nibbles, Baby, Pearl and Lily) and if i go past their cage in the A.M and they're awake and I dont say anything to them - they'll let off little chirps until I stop and speak to them ( but they gotta realize when ya gotta go u gotta go LOL) 

if they're on the door i've caught them trying really really hard to lean over and see through the door of my daughters room ( that is partially shut) to see what my boyfriend is doing( when he's feeding the other birds that is in my daughters room bieng quaratined)

they're lil clowns


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah you are making progress.  I read in cockatiels for dummies if they wanted to they could bite through your finger nail. It is a good thing that they are too sweet to probably ever do that though. Just ingnore them when they bite.333 Spike did that biting the key board  Don't worry about geting bit. I was turned of for a bit about how they could bite and I got Icarus the budgie, which he is great too but Iam so glad I got Spike he is the cuddlist bird ever


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

congrats....it will all come together soon!!!!!!!!!!! You'll see....


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

laurago said:


> when sexing them keep in mind I belive you said they were about 3 months so they haven't gone through there first molt yet so it might be to early to tell what they are but yes the male of the grey will get a yellow face where as the female will be duller some people also go by beahaviour usually if the tiel is vocal as in chattering whistling its a male females tend to be quieter.
> They like to nibble ALOT I was just lying down in bed with Ollie and he was nibbliing all over my face...LOL he loves to kiss his mommy



Molt  
thats a whole different thread to me lol.... i got to go do more reading!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a good site with lots of info-I meant to give you this link http://cockatielcottage.net/

The one in your sig is a boy for sure though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> The one in your sig is a boy for sure though.


The pic in her sig is not her's its of a picture she got online


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> The pic in her sig is not her's its of a picture she got online


OH! Sorry


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

laurago said:


> The pic in her sig is not her's its of a picture she got online


ty  

as soon as santa leaves me a camera under the tree i will take some pics and post them, hopefully i wont have to wonder anymore what mutation or sex they are.. but then since they are identical i wont know whos who still either lol but i will know if i have a boy and girl right! i havent named them either yet, my husband calls them iggy and ziggy lol
and last night while i was online and he was watching tv, i heard something i looked towards donnie and said turn the tv down. then we both heard it again!! it sounded like they were talking! not the usual chirping or whistling but another sound almost like gibberish. i guess i need to add a tape recorder in with that request to santa...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That would be really nice of Santa if he could leave you a camera under the tree...hehe then we could take our guesses at the sexes of your tiels  but you might even figure it out before then if there whistling, talking, getting more yellow on the face etc....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Having pictures of them would really helpAnd when they get a little older their appearence may become different so you will then be able to know which is which
Hope they build more trust in you. It took me, my mum,dad,sister and brother A long time to hand-tame Earl and to get him to trust us. Then one day it just clicked in his mind that we won't hurt him. I am the only one in the family that he will let give him scritches, and i was the only one at first that he would come to on my hand LOL!


----------

